# Happy birthday Krela



## oldscrote (Jul 16, 2013)

Whoops nearly forgot to wish Krela a happy birthday It was yesterday but was so busy celebrating my own that I forgot.Hope you had a good one mate


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol thank you.  

Happy belated birthday to you too.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2013)

All together now:
"Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Krela
Happy Birthday to you!"


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2013)

A very Happy Birthday to you Sir!

Trust that all is well with you?

Lb.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 16, 2013)

Wishing you the happiest of belated birthdays


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 16, 2013)

Have another one today - Many happy returns and keep the posts coming.


----------



## Gothicangel (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday from me too xx


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 16, 2013)

HB to both of you.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy birthday the pair of you even though it is a bit late. Hey scrote I see you cought up with me for a while age wise.


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Belated happy birthdays to you both


----------



## King Al (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday K


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 3, 2013)

Awwww fooooook... sorry I missed it dude.

Hope it was a nice day for you!


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2013)

It was 6+ weeks ago haha, but thanks.


----------

